# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Проблема профессионального самоопределения

## Емельянова Надя

Харе Кришна! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться вот в каком вопросе! Скажите, насколько важно, чтобы человек был реализован в профессиональном плане, я имею в виду работу, то дело, которым он занимается на протяжении всей жизни? Когда я поступала в университет, я выбрала профессию слуайно, можно даже сказать автоматически, особо не задумываясь о будущем. Я пошла учиться на менеджера по туризму. Уже в университете я поняла, что совершенно не хочу работать в этой области, еле как доучилась. В этом году я закончила университет, пришло время работать, но не хочу работать по профессии. Мне больше нравиться изучать, преподавать. Вот хожу и мучаюсь, что делать? Заранее спасибо за ответ.
С уважением, бхактин Надежда.

----------


## Нитай дас

Харе Кришна, Надежда!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Само Ваше имя уже вселяет оптимизм!
Ваш вопрос особый. В Бхагавад-гите Кришна характеризует своего преданного как "умелый". 
Что нам мешает стать таким? История нашей кармы и соответствующего воспитания может приводить к тому, что формируется протест или запрет. Например, мог быть нерожденный или погибший ребенок до Вас, и это не дает Вам энергию для развития и успеха (это в расстановках очень хорошо выявляется). Может быть на Вас давили в детстве, вклинивались в Ваше личное пространство, и Вы на зло будете делать наоборот. А м.б. у Вас было в детстве очень сильное желание стать хорошей в чьих-то глазах, и, когда это не получилось, Вы решили авансом стать неудачницей, чтобы даже мыслей о Вашем успехе у значимого человека не возникало, чтобы не было так, что чьи-то ожидания не оправдали. Может быть любого рода ожидания в Ваш адрес Вы восприниаете как огрничение Вашей свободы, покушение на естественное проявление Вашей природы, раскрытия самой себя. И такие ожидания от Вас самой могут исходить (внутренний родитель). Может быть много разных причин. Но они могут Вас не касаться.
Олег Геннадьевич Торсунов говорит, что для женщины важны в первую очередь ее семейные обязанности, реализация своей женской природы (хозяйка, супруга, мать - особенно материнство). Профессия для женщины на втором плане. Еще он говорил, что блага, которые положены по жизни женщина может заработать своим трудом (работая), а может просто это получить, служа своему мужу. Все, что положено, прийдет. 
Ну и еще один момент - наша лень (тамагуна), эгоизм - нет естественного вкуса и желания что-то делать для других. 
Вы пишете, что осознали, что Вам интересно. Это очень хорошо! Из Бхагавад-гиты явно следует, что крайне важно понять свою природу и реализовать ее. В Вашем случае в первую очередь женскую природу. Понимаете? Как только Вы акцент сместите на желание реализовать женскую природу, начнете развивать качества, необходимые для этого, ситуация может измениться. 
Вы написали письмо, т.к. у Вас есть сомнения. Вам тяжело взять на себя ответственность за решение. Нет уверенности. Это нормально.
Как Вы думаете, что произойдет, если Вы в спокойные утренние часы будете внимательно повторять святые имена и полностью вверять себя воле Господа, зная, что Он каждую секунду о Вас заботится, всё и лучше всех знает о Вас и о других, Он всё контролирует и всё организовывает нилучшим образом для Вашего развития? Что произойдет, если Вы при этом будет оставлять за собой ответственность строить свою жизнь таким образом, чтобы раскрывая и реализуя свою природу, осуществлять служение другм наилучшим способом? 
Когда происходит переключение внимания на других - могие проблемы уходят. Однако женщине это очень тяжело сделать, если она не находится под защитой мужчины (отца, мужа...).
Практичность - очень важное качество. Вполне нормальный вариант, когда человек последовательно меняет свою жизнь. Например, есть образование, которое позволяет зарабатывать на жизнь - работу можно поискать такую, чтобы оставалось время на развитие в любимом деле. И работая, осваивать любимое дело. Со временем полностью переключиться а любимое дело. Это вполне нормально.
Только любимое дело... может оказаться не совсем таковым... Иногда человек не природу свою реализует таким образом, а комплексы свои обслуживает. Например, позиция преподавателя очень опасная. Как только ты вошел в образ гуру - всё, конец! Только в позиции ученика можно давать знания другим, делая это как служение своему учителю. Только так. Иначе такой кармы можно набрать... Если после преподавания усталость, как будто Вы впихивали знания в кого-то - верный признак такой ошибки. Торсунов отдыхает на своих лекциях - его слова. После лекции нет у него усталости. Естественно утомление за день никто не отменял... Не путайте, пожалуйста.
Вот, чем хотелось поделиться с Вами по данному вопросу. Пожалуйста, обдумайте всё хорошо и напишите. Может я не точно ситуацию вижу и т.п. Давайте обсудим - это интересно и важно для многих.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Емельянова Надя

Харе Кришна! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Спасибо большое за ответ. Ваше письмо заставило обо многом задуматься. Вы указали причины, по которым человек не может реализоваться в профессиональном плане, но это, честно говоря, меня не очень затронуло. Главное, что Вы отметили, что для женщины самое главное – это реализовать себя в плане материнства и семьи. Конечно, она может работать, но то же самое она может получить, просто служа своему мужу. Вы пишете, что необходимо сместить акцент на желание реализовать свою женскую природу, что необходимо работать над развитием своих женских качеств. Честно говоря, я воспитывалась «как все», воспитание, естественно, не основывалось на принципах ведической культуры, с детства мне не прививались такие понятия, как «женственность», «материнство» и. д. И в себе я мало вижу женских качеств. Может, это моя субъективная оценка. Так, с чего же начать? 
Далее Вы говорили о воспевании Святого Имени. Я повторяю Святое Имя, и, конечно, я вижу изменения, произошедшие в моей жизни благодаря Святому Имени. Я стала по-другому смотреть на все происходящее вокруг меня, я стала ощущать присутствие в моей жизни Бога, стала чувствовать защиту, хотя не всегда хватает разума понять, что все, что происходит со мной – это для моего же блага и очищения, что Господь всегда защищает меня и отвечает на мои молитвы.
Далее Вы говорили, что необходимо сместить внимание на служение другим, но это трудно сделать, если женщина не находится под защитой мужчины. Вы можете подробнее объяснить этот момент, я не совсем поняла, почему?
Далее, что касается работы. Главное, чтобы оставалось время для духовной практики, любимого дела, правильно я Вас поняла?
И последнее. Сейчас я понимаю, что я не совсем готова учить кого-то с позиции ученика, нужно еще над этим хорошо подумать.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Нитай дас

Харе Кришна, Надежда!
Спасибо за ответ! Что-то откликнулось в Вашем сердце - это в каком-то смысле ориентир (компас). Видимо это действительно важно для Вас - женские качества, семья, материнство. Представьте, что станете хорошим дизайнером, но останетесь плохой хозяйкой (я образно). Придет в такую семью хороший супруг? ... С чего начать - не знаю. Давайте подумаем. У Олега Геннадьевича Торсунова много полезных лекций. Он семейный человек. У него замечательная супруга. Можно послушать - я всегда с удовольствием слушаю. 
Мне казалось, что для женщины сама работа не так важна, а важно что происходит на работе - общение и т.п. В этом смысле обратите внимание, что Вас отталкивает в выбранной ранее профессии? Случайностей не бывает (я о выборе). Сфера туризма огромная, там много задач. И есть задачи, связанные с изучением и передачей знаний. Пример - Вы изучаете что-то о странах, культуре, истории тех стран, куда могут поехать люди - и обучаете менджеров по туризму или что-то конкретно объясняете группам путешественников. Как Вам это? Или Вам обязательно о возвышенном говорить? Можно с чего-то начать... Есть работа с преданными - туристическое агенство Вамана и другие... Я не уговариваю - рассуждаю. Иногда ум обманывает нас. Говорит нам "вот туда беги"... прибежал, он "ну, не то - беги теперь туда!" 
Этих проблем не избежать полностью. Но есть хороший критерий из первой песни Бхагаватам - верный признак деятельности, которую можно избрать, - если она способствует развитию вкуса к преданному служению. Т.е. все просто - делаете что-то и естественным образом у Вас возрастает вкус к воспеванию и т.п. Очень хороший критерий.
Отвечая на Ваши вопросы:
если женщина не находится под защитой мужчины - у нее будет много беспокойств, она сама начинает становиться мужчиной. а это настолько противоречит ее природе, что каким будет служение в таком состоянии? женщина дает умиротворение, спокойствие... а если она сама на взводе постоянно - какое она даст умиротворение?... обязательно должна быть защита для женщины, прибежище.
на счет работы и духовной практики - об этом я уже сказал, добавлю - большая проблема в отделении одного от другого. соедините эти вещи. для некоторых есть храм и за его пределами майя. это тупик. напротив, важно быть успешным, умелым, жизнерадостным, активным в социуме (сохраняя внутренний покой). так можно своим примером показать, что значит Харе Кришна и не надо будет ничего объяснять - всем нравятся такие люди, все тянуться к таким и хотят быт такими. понимаете? Кришна и в храме и за его пределами. И за пределами храма - тоже развитие! еще какое! а в храме легко превратиться в иждевенца, плыть по течению в сиропе и переложить на других ответственность за свою жизнь. я про крайности. прошу понять верно.  
на счет - учить или нет  :smilies: . учить можно и нужно. достаточно немного больше знать, чем другие. это слова Госвами Махараджа. если Вы будете ждать, когда станете идеальной - есть шанс не дожить  :smilies: . баланс надо искать, здравый смысл, наставник должен курировать (старший преданный). общайтесь с преданными (старшими, равными и младшими) - и достигнете совершенства!
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Емельянова Надя

Спасибо за советы. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Нитай дас

Под конец своего ответа я плавно перешел на директивный тон, что не есть хорошо.  :sed: 
У меня тоже есть свои проблемы, поэтому я буду благдарен Вам за обратную связь.
Советы легко давать. Но я даже не знаю, в каком Вы сейчас городе, есть ли в Экибастузе вообще преданные и т.п.

И когда Вы найдете ответы на свои вопросы, поделитесь, пожалуйста, чтобы они стали достоянием форума.
Спасибо!
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Емельянова Надя

Харе Кришна! Мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Я подумала над Вашими советами. Мне нужно было время переварить . Насчет работы я решила, что буду искать такую работу, чтобы она давала мне возможность больше времени заниматься духовной практикой, так как работа мне нужна для материального поддержания, а дальше посмотрим.
Вы правильно заметили, что есть ли преданные в Экибастузе. Нет, я совсем здесь одна, и мне от этого очнь тяжело. Я познакомилать с преданными 3 года назад в Караганде во время учебы, точнее я встретила своего гурудева, и с этого началось мое знакомство с сознанием Кришны. В этом году я закончила учебу и вернулась домой.Сейчас живу с родителями. Преданных здесь нет. От этого я чувствую себя здесь очень одиноко, спасают книги Прабхупады и Святое Имя. Очень не хватает общения с преданными, поэтому, наверное, Вам и пишу. Временами удается вырваться на крупные праздники и приезды махараджей в другие горада: Алмату, Караганду, Астану. Так что такие дела! Харе Кришна!

----------


## Нитай дас

Харе Кришна, Надежда!
Примите, пожалуйста, поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Только сегодня слушал лекцию Ангиры Муни Прабху о наводнении любви  :smilies:   вот ссылка
http://narod.ru/disk/31681818001/%D0...1%83).rar.html
Ангира Муни рассказывает о временах, когда в городах не было преданных. Очень вдохновляют примеры, вчастности, когда матаджи оказалась, как Вы, одна - она начала проповедовать, приглашать на встречи - через короткое время она была уже окружена обществом нектарных преданных. Кришна откликается на желание преданных... Вот такие дела.
Давайте с Вами будем поддерживать контакт и вдохновляться. У меня похожая проблема. Я живу в районе, где десятки тысяч людей, и я не чувствую в своем сердце любви к людям, у меня нет к ним сострадания, достаточного, чтобы что-то сделать для них. День за днем проходит, мои соседи по району мучаются от ссор, непонимания, алкоголя и т.п. А я вот такой молодец сижу дома и размышляю, как бы стать еще лучше... 
Вчера на бхакти-врикше матаджи Юля из Бутово меня очень вдохновила. Пока я мечтаю о проповеди, она просто это делает. Причем книги Шрилы Прабхупады ей распространять сложно. Но она просто помогает людям избавиться от привязанности к алкоголю и т.п. Проповедует через кулинарные курсы и угощение прасадом. Про алкоголь, наркотики, аборты и т.п. - это проект Общее Дело. Знаете о нем? Есть много готовых материалов (диски, презентации и т.п.). Есть преданные, которые квалифицированно рассказывают. Этот проект спасает много людей, независимо от религии. Другой проект - психологические клубы. Этим летом я вдохновился, расклеивал объявления. Так что есть некоторый результат и его я надеюсь развивать.
Я желаю Вам вдохновения и энтузиазма. Ваша проблема - Ваше благословение. Вы можете начать распространение миссии Чайтаньи Махапрабху в своем городе. Шрила Прабхупада будет очень доволен! Вот такие у нас уникальные возможности...
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Емельянова Надя

Спасибо Вам за Ваше пожелание! Сейчас самая главная проблема для меня - это где взять решимость и энтузиазм, и с чего начать. Много думаю, но мало делаю (в плане проповеди). Есть желание проповедовать ,но реализовать его пока не могу.

----------


## Нитай дас

:smilies:  Харе Кришна!
Шрила Прабхупада много лет провел во Вриндаване медитируя на то, как исполнить волю духовного учителя. 
Всему свое время. Вдохновение может прийти неожидано в одну секунду по милости преданных.
Очень хорошо, что Вы поддерживаете контакт с преданными и приезжаете в другие города на встречи. Можно попросить благословений преданных. Даже на этом форуме!!! Просто искренне попросить. Нас читают сотни преданных. Это огромная сила. И еще - особая сила в благословениях преданных на экадаши. В ночь поста преданные могут дать благословения такой силы невероятной. 
Все начинается с нашего желания. И здесь Кришна никого не заставляет и не торопит. Это наш выбор.
Спасибо за Ваше упорство и поиск!
Харибол!

----------


## Емельянова Надя

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Спасибо Вам за Ваши советы и наставления. Я буду искренне хотеть, чтобы появились новые преданные в моем городе. Всего Вам наилучшего. Харе Кришна!

----------

